# 2nd bandsaw box



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok, this box went together much quicker than my first. Primarily because I knew what to expect and I was able to keep the depth shallower than my spindle sander height so the spindle sander made quick work of sanding the outside profile. 

This was for my daughter that turned 8 today. She was thrilled, and loved the jewelry her sisters added to the box almost as much as the box itself. I added a few secret compartments that have her mesmerized. 































I used walnut and maple for the box, and added a walnut burl veneer to the front. The finish is 3 coats of rattle can lacquer and buffed with Kraft paper.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

that's some really sweet whimsy, my own kid would love it too! where's the secret stashes?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool box!!


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Love those things.... Looks great


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for the comments. 

There's a secret drawer in the back of the middle drawer. Also on the top left drawer, there's a lift out tray that exposes a deeper drawer than is first evident. 

I didn't realize how much I tilted the camera in the photos, here's a better one with my camera more upright.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice. I need to try another BS box. My first failed and quickly became scrap. Luckily it was only made from white wood.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Functional piece of art..am impressed..:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Put me in mind of something Dali might have dreamed up. Nice looking piece. :thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

That's cool. Would like to see how you did it.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's really cool bandsaw! The curves flow well. You should've recorded yourself when making this.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

gus1962 said:


> That's really cool bandsaw! The curves flow well. You should've recorded yourself when making this.


Thanks Gus. I didn't even think about recording it. I figure if you can build one bandsaw box, you can build any kind of bandsaw box.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Band saw boxes are addictive! Great job on this one.


----------



## calwilliams63 (Dec 17, 2008)

Very cool guy!!!


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

So very cool! Happy girl me bits.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

wisardd1 said:


> So very cool! Happy girl me bits.


Thanks. What are you trying to say about your girl bits?


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Happy girl I bet! All thumbs sometimes!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

wisardd1 said:


> Happy girl I bet! All thumbs sometimes!


Haha. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## michigancritter (Mar 7, 2012)

Very cool! What were the dimensions you started with? Might be time for me to get in the shop!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I hand drew the design on a sheet of 8.5" x 11" paper, so that was my stock dimension. I also kept the depth of the box below the minimum height of my spindle sander so I could sand the outside without the spindle dipping below the edge. This was a nice tip I learned from my first bandsaw box. I went with about 3" thick (4 boards of .75").


----------

